# Pigeon Show



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Just a few pic`s my son took today at a show we went to 

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/minipaul7/PeterboroughShow2009UK#


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thank You*



mini paul said:


> Just a few pic`s my son took today at a show we went to
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/minipaul7/PeterboroughShow2009UK#


*hI paul, Very nice pictures I am sure members will enjoy thank your son for taking the time to take these pictures. * ..GEORGE


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

I sure will and glad you enjoyed them


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Lots of beautiful birds. Almost like I was at the show or the show was at my home. LOL. Thanks again.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

your son has skills with a camera . Alot of beautiful birds at the show. Thank you for sharing, its always nice to look at pictures of birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Paul!! Your son took some *great* pictures!

That looked like quite a show with many beautiful and different breeds!

So nice to see them up close and personal!!

Many thanks to your son for the wonderful tour! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad you all liked the pic`s


----------

